# Eby has a little haircut



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

WOW!

That is an amazing amount of hair and being able to maintain it alone amazes me! Very nice work.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

she looks good so far i would say you need to take the back end tighter thats the trim im growing todd in to how long did it take till she had some real hair to work with


----------



## valebar (May 17, 2009)

Eby will be 2years in Sept so that's how long its taken to grow to that length.
I keep trying to take the back shorter but when your doing it its harder, lol.

Keeping the coat that length was very easy even with the changing of coats, I used Formula first aid from around 13mths till last week i have to say I didn't even notice the coat changing no matts at all.

I groomed Rosie today as I had two customers not showing, I've attached a photo I'm growing her back into full coat.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

rosie is lovely nicer than the oldies ive ever groomed


----------



## valebar (May 17, 2009)

Thanks I di trim her down for the winter due to the rain and mud living in a rural area but since I have another 5 that I groom and one is in full coat I miss having Rosie in full coat . She'll be 4 in Aug


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i do one oldie called crystal and she is mean she bit me on the arm last time she came in she got shaved down i do a lovely beardie that has an oldie type coat


----------



## valebar (May 17, 2009)

newpoodlemum said:


> i do one oldie called crystal and she is mean she bit me on the arm last time she came in she got shaved down i do a lovely beardie that has an oldie type coat


Beardies are lovely to day, I also do one that is x breed and I think its crossed with Afgan its so easy to dry and takes not time at all.

Oh being bitten is not good, they can be a bit that way.Mine went that way for a time but it was her food that made he go off the wall, when I groomed Rosie today I had no problems at all. The front feet is always a nightmare, go really slowly if it was them that started your oes off.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

she was bad and touchy the second we put our hands on her we went to put her in the bath and she went for me but i didnt get away quick enough


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Kudos on keeping that amount of hair brushed out and pretty  Wonderful. I need to show that pic to a couple of my clients who have dogs with less than half an inch of hair and cant seem to keep them mat free!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What a beautiful job on the hair!!! I can't believe how much hair she has. 
_


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Simply gorgeous! She has a tremendous amount of hair good job!


----------



## HappyPoodle (Apr 1, 2009)

Lovely dogs...obviously well oved and well groomed!


----------



## valebar (May 17, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments


----------

